# Tax on Bonus Time



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 23, 2019)

Is normal hotel tax added to Bonus Time reservations? For example if I wanted to stay at Reunion last minute for a week (I know it's 4 nights max, I'm just using a week for calculation purposes), would I have to pay 0.069x17,000 plus 12.5% interest?

That makes the cost approx $1320, which is more expensive than just using credits if you own at least 20,000 credits.


----------



## CO skier (Dec 23, 2019)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Is normal hotel tax added to Bonus Time reservations?


It depends on the location of the resort.  WM Florida resorts do not charge tax on credit or cash reservations.

Some WorldMark resorts charge tax on cash bookings, but not credit bookings (tax is charge on housekeeping if paying cash for the HK).

Some resorts charge lodging tax on all reservations.

This is the list.  The first group charges taxes on all reservations.  The second group charges tax only on cash bookings or cash housekeeping.

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/owners/secure/onlinereferencelibrary/tax_information.jsp

fyi - Inventory Special reservations are the same credit cost as Bonus Time.  IS specials may be booked for up to 14 days.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 23, 2019)

CO skier said:


> It depends on the location of the resort.  WM Florida resorts do not charge tax on credit or cash reservations.
> 
> Some WorldMark resorts charge tax on cash bookings, but not credit bookings (tax is charge on housekeeping if paying cash for the HK).
> 
> ...




Can you please screen shot that list? I can't see it because I'm not an owner.


----------



## CO skier (Dec 23, 2019)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Can you please screen shot that list? I can't see it because I'm not an owner.


The list is multi-page.

This is a rough idea by state:

First Group:

Alaska
California
Oregon
Washington
Mexico
Canada
Hawaii
Montana
Arizona



Second Group:

Idaho
Utah
Missouri
Colorado
Illinois
Nevada
Texas
New Mexico

There are exceptions.  A number of California resorts are in the second group, not the first, for example.  If you are interest in a certain resort, then ask, and an owner can look it up.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 24, 2019)

Thank you. I just want to have access to Reunion, Kingstown Reef and Ocean Walk Bonus Time. I can't do short stays using Club Wyndham because I would run out of housekeeping credits and there's no way in hell I will ever make a retail purchase from Wyndham lol.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 24, 2019)

You asked a question that is near and dear to me - Florida not charging taxes is great news for me!

For those of us who don't have access to that page, are there any other states with rules like that?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 24, 2019)

Odd that they don't charge tax on Florida properties. II getaways and even their ACs, they charge Florida tax. It works out to 12.5% on a getaway.


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 24, 2019)

Synergy said:


> You asked a question that is near and dear to me - Florida not charging taxes is great news for me!
> 
> For those of us who don't have access to that page, are there any other states with rules like that?



In some cases it is at the state level (ie. WA), but mainly these are City/County collected taxes - the CA, HI, OR, WA areas it is more the rule than not. This first group is those resorts that charge TOT:
*Lodging Tax (LT)/Transient Occupancy Tax (TOT)*
Taxes are required to be charged on reservations made for owner stays at certain resorts. These taxes can have different names but are commonly referred to as lodging taxes or occupancy taxes. At certain locations, cash housekeeping charges are also subject to a lodging tax. The taxability of stays and the rate at which the nightly stays are taxed vary by taxing authority (state and/or local) based on the location of the resort. Rates are not determined by WorldMark and are subject to change without notice. Any applicable taxes must be paid in full at the time a reservation is made.

This second group is those states that charge on cash rentals (i.e. Bonus Time, Inventory Special, FAX):
*Lodging Tax (LT)/Transient Occupancy Tax (TOT) - Rental Reservations Only*
Lodging tax on rental reservations is a tax charged on a percentage basis of a total reservation charge and requirements are based on city and/or regional laws. At certain locations, cash housekeeping charges are also subject to a lodging tax. Rates vary by resort location and are not determined by WorldMark. The rates are subject to change without notice. Lodging Tax must be paid in full at the time a reservation is made for any of the following resorts.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 24, 2019)

Thank you!! I really appreciate it.  Learning things like this is about the only thing that gets me through waiting (not so) patiently for the contract I want ;-)


----------

